# Blue Print For A Coup De Etat



## nononono (Dec 3, 2019)

*Liberals KNOW this......The rest of you should educate yourselves as to the signs !!!!*








*This doesn't just apply to a " Military " coup.....Political fits also.....

If you know the enemies playbook or at least a major semblance of it you can watch*
*for the signs.....and that's a GOOD thing !*
*If you don't know anything you will be blindsided.....and that's a BAD thing....!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 3, 2019)

*coup d'é·tat*


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

